# First time smoking deer



## medic3583 (Sep 12, 2013)

Alright guys, I'm gonna smoke a deer shoulder and I need tips. Do I need to brine the meat or soak it? How long to cook and what temp? What kind of wood is best? And any other advise for making it good!


----------



## woodcutter (Sep 12, 2013)

Here are 2 threads with  ideas. The cured venison thread was cured in Pop's brine and was very good. The deer leg I didn't get to taste but was told it was excellent. Any way just a few ideas. Use the search bar for venison and I'll bet you'll what you ave in mind.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/131711/cured-venison-ham-s

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/131091/front-leg-of-venison-whole


----------



## medic3583 (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks for the reply! I've searched the threads and I get conflicting answers....IT are ranging from 140 to 180 and cooking temps are ranging from 170 to 275. Personally, I think 275 is too hot. I was thinking more of 200. This is what I was thinking about.....brine in salt water overnight and using my standard rub that I use for ribs, butts, etc....Cook at 200 with a mix of cherry and oak wood until IT hits 140-150, pulling it, wrapping in foil and putting in the cooler....Sound good or bad???


----------



## bkleinsmid (Sep 12, 2013)

Medic........I like your ideas. That is how I do mine.....

Brad


----------



## woodcutter (Sep 12, 2013)

Sounds good to me also. Keep notes for the next time.


----------



## coffee_junkie (Sep 12, 2013)

I think that sounds good as far as your smoking method, shoot for med rare, I sometimes only go to 130. Now as far as doing a whole shoulder I would caution that the bones will not impart a very good flavor, it will definatly add a wild flavor, just as the fat will. I always bone my deer and trim all the fat and silverskin from each roast. Not sure how you plan on serving but I would highly recommend smoking a roast (backstrap is really good for this, but rounds do well also) Smoke as described above, when you reach the desired IT (no more that med rare) wrap in foil with some beef broth and rest for about an hour or so. Then throw in the fridge (foil and all) until the next day. Slice thin for sandwich meat etc. Use it just as you would use roast beef. Good luck!


----------



## okieleo (Sep 12, 2013)

The last venison roast I did I soaked it in italian dressing for about 6 to 8 hours and then pulled it out dried it off then gave it some garlic/onion powder with some salt and pepper. I took it to 145 IT and then sliced it. I have to say it was the best roast I have made yet. It was about medium and super juicy. Made some mashed taters and told the wife it was beef. :)


----------



## medic3583 (Sep 12, 2013)

This cut doesn't have the bone in it and I was gonna pull it like BBQ....


----------



## woodcutter (Sep 12, 2013)

Medic3583 said:


> This cut doesn't have the bone in it and I was gonna pull it like BBQ....


I have not tried that with a venison roast but I think it will turn to leather before it will pull. You might try foiling with some beef broth to get the meat more broken down enough to pull. I have had neck roasts cooked slow in water and Lipton soup mix in the oven all day and they came out tender.


----------



## medic3583 (Sep 12, 2013)

It's definitely gonna be an experiment and it's always a learning experience...


----------



## woodcutter (Sep 12, 2013)

Here is an excellent method for smoking lean meat.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/wet-to-dry-no-foil-smoke-chamber-method-for-smoking-meats

A layer of bacon or lard helps retain moisture as well........... Just a few more ideas.


----------



## medic3583 (Sep 13, 2013)

I have thought abt lacing bacon around it to add the fat back to it. I have grilled tenderloins like that before.


----------



## sjso395 (Sep 15, 2013)

I'm not to much of a bacon fan on my roast, so here is a backstrap I did a few weeks back and got rave reviews on from the family. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/147115/smoked-venison-backstrap   Good luck. I've learned in the past by smoking venison roast, cook it to long and its way to dry and chewy. I'm doing my first Pulled Pork today.


----------



## sapper299 (Sep 15, 2013)

Venison does not really react well with brines, I always found it to be very salty. If you can lard it with fatback or bacon internally you will get a lot moister roast. 130 - 140 is about the right range, add 5-10 minutes for carryover cooking that will increase IT by 5-10 degrees. We use farm raised venison when I was in the restaurant business, not very gamey compared to  the deer I hunt, but just as lean.


----------

